# Fairbanks valve parts



## Sjw867 (Feb 4, 2017)

I work in a commercial building built in the late 70s and we have a lot of old fairbanks valves installed throughout the domestic water distribution system. Does anyoneone know if theyou still make parts for these valves? The stems in these valves are horrible and rot and ring off the base at the gate often. It would be a lot easier to rebuild the valve as opposed to replacing. Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Call in a professional plumber to have a look and he'll make a recommendation.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes they do, I have a bunch I keep on the truck.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Have a licensed plumber replace them with MOENTROL and make him a hero. .

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sjw867 said:


> I work in a commercial building built in the late 70s and we have a lot of old fairbanks valves installed throughout the domestic water distribution system. Does anyoneone know if theyou still make parts for these valves? The stems in these valves are horrible and rot and ring off the base at the gate often. It would be a lot easier to rebuild the valve as opposed to replacing. Thanks


Am I understanding this correctly, you want free information from licensed plumbers so you can avoid hiring a licensed plumber?:no::no::no::no::no::furious:


----------

